
Excelsior JET 16 cancelled and Excelsior moving away from JVM development - pjmlp
https://www.excelsiorjet.com/
======
tannhaeuser
Oops, didn't see this one coming. Anyone having insights to share?

~~~
kasperni
GraalVM?

Have a hard time seeing how they can compete long term with a free (community
edition) AOT compiler from Oracle.

~~~
ksec
Would it be more accurate to say SubstrateVM? Or is it now called GraalVM
Native Image?

Anyway this is sad as it brings back lots of memory. In the old days it was
only Excelsior and GCJ that were capable of doing AOT Java. It was when
Computer were slow, memory were scarce, and JVM is no where near good enough
for Desktop Apps. ( Although I think that is still the case today )

Anyway I wish them Good luck.

Edit: I wonder why they didn't open source it?

~~~
kasperni
> Would it be more accurate to say SubstrateVM? Or is it now called GraalVM
> Native Image? So GraalVM is the umbrella project. The part that can compile
> ahead-of-time is called the "GraalVM Native Image Generator"

> Edit: I wonder why they didn't open source it? I think open sourcing a
> complex 20 year old proprietary software product is non-trivial.

But yeah I'm sad to see them leave as well.

~~~
bmm6o
(The way you formatted this, your answers get lost in the quoted questions)

